# Any Interest?



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Peeps,

Cheeky I know but here goes..

I want to put my car up for sale soon, so I need it detailed and don't have the skill or time at the moment. Unfortunately my local mobile pro is booked up for the rest of the month

Ideally I need someone who can come to the house - water, electric and garage available. Sometime in the next 10 days would be ideal.

It's a 2007 Golf Gti, low mileage in solid black. Used it through the bad weather so it needs tar removing, claying and machining to bring it up to standard. It's not great at the moment to be honest.

I have some stuff here that I haven't really used - Colly 476, CG EZ Creme Glaze, BH Autobalm & clay, if these are any use....

I am of course ready to pay for your efforts. Anyone available? I'm in Pontypridd..

If you would rather PM me, please do.

Cheers:wave:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Unfortunatly other than Wales no one knows where you are


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

little john said:


> Unfortunatly other than Wales no one knows where you are


Doh, I'm an idiot!

Thanks for pointing out my mistake littlejohn:tumbleweed:

I'm just outside Pontypridd.:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Cheeky I know but here goes..
> 
> ...


Hi mate

If you need any help i would recommend Peter @ Eclipse Valeting & Detailing. He is a top bloke and sure to help you out, his work is top notch! If you need his number pm me.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey buddy,

I'd be more than happy to help if you have no luck finding someone mobile. 

Give me a call and we can work something out!

James.


----------

